# Mobile Phone Sim Cards



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, can anyone tell me the best/cheapest place to get a Spanish Sim in Nerja please?
Cheers, Mags.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you hoping to just get a Sim card that you can use into your English phone? Because it might be cheaper/easier just to get a cheap PAYG Spanish phone from a company like Yoigo or Orange. For example you can't use a Spanish Orange Sim in an English Orange phone unless you pay £20 to get the phone unlocked!


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

*Sim*



Alcalaina said:


> Are you hoping to just get a Sim card that you can use into your English phone? Because it might be cheaper/easier just to get a cheap PAYG Spanish phone from a company like Yoigo or Orange. For example you can't use a Spanish Orange Sim in an English Orange phone unless you pay £20 to get the phone unlocked!


I have an old spare, unlocked mobile I take to Jersey on visits and put a Jersey Sim in. I put an Indian one in whilst in Goa... I just think it will be easier to make/ receive calls and texts from Uk. I seem to remember it costing a fortune on UK sim!

What's the best company to use nowadays? I used to live in Spain, but things change so fast.
I'll take a stroll to the shop when I get there next week, it'd be handy to know where to go before I get there though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

eborlady said:


> I have an old spare, unlocked mobile I take to Jersey on visits and put a Jersey Sim in. I put an Indian one in whilst in Goa... I just think it will be easier to make/ receive calls and texts from Uk. I seem to remember it costing a fortune on UK sim!
> 
> What's the best company to use nowadays? I used to live in Spain, but things change so fast.
> I'll take a stroll to the shop when I get there next week, it'd be handy to know where to go before I get there though.


Yoigo seem to be top of the pops at the moment (see the thread about Sneaky Vodafone). They have outlets in most commercial centres. A sim card with €20 credit and 20 free texts costs €20.
https://tienda.yoigo.com/selforder/solo-sim/voice_sim#prepaid


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The address of their Nerja outlet is Plaza de la Ermita 24.
Yoigo - Tiendas.


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Yoigo seem to be top of the pops at the moment (see the thread about Sneaky Vodafone). They have outlets in most commercial centres. A sim card with €20 credit and 20 free texts costs €20.
> https://tienda.yoigo.com/selforder/solo-sim/voice_sim#prepaid


That sounds pretty good, thanks Alcaina.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Also Yoigo has good flat-rate data plan of around 3€ a day if you ever want to go online with your mobile or use it as modem (tethering) for a laptop.


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Also Yoigo has good flat-rate data plan of around 3€ a day if you ever want to go online with your mobile or use it as modem (tethering) for a laptop.


Ta Joppa..wow, use a mobile as a modem for computer? I am behind the times, lol.
I will be looking for the free Wi Fi places in Nerja anyway, I have a sort of list from nerjatoday and similar sites.
I normally use a desk computer, but recently aquired this laptop which can go wireless, and am taking it with me.
Must write "Yoigo" down!
Jut need to find the shop in Nerja now. Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

eborlady said:


> Ta Joppa..wow, use a mobile as a modem for computer? I am behind the times, lol.
> I will be looking for the free Wi Fi places in Nerja anyway, I have a sort of list from nerjatoday and similar sites.
> I normally use a desk computer, but recently aquired this laptop which can go wireless, and am taking it with me.
> Must write "Yoigo" down!
> Jut need to find the shop in Nerja now. Thanks.


If you ever need to connect to internet with your laptop where there is no wifi, and to use tethering, download a software such as Nokia PC Suite (from Nokia site) or one from your phone manufacturer to your laptop, connect your phone with a USB cable and just press 'connect internet' button on the software. You will have to choose from the drop-down menu Spain Yoigo as your service provider. Your phone needs to be 3G to get good connection.


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you ever need to connect to internet with your laptop where there is no wifi, and to use tethering, download a software such as Nokia PC Suite (from Nokia site) or one from your phone manufacturer to your laptop, connect your phone with a USB cable and just press 'connect internet' button on the software. You will have to choose from the drop-down menu Spain Yoigo as your service provider. Your phone needs to be 3G to get good connection.


hmmm, food for thought Joppa. My phone is not a 3G tho.....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

For Yoigo, from the Balcon, turn left towards the Church, go past it on the right hand side and look out for Calle Grenada. Go to the end of that street, passing the Nerja book exchange where you can stock up on all the free mags, and the Cultural Centre and at the end turn left. Yoigo is just a little way down on the left hand side. The girl who usually works there speaks very good English and is very helpful.


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

thrax said:


> For Yoigo, from the Balcon, turn left towards the Church, go past it on the right hand side and look out for Calle Grenada. Go to the end of that street, passing the Nerja book exchange where you can stock up on all the free mags, and the Cultural Centre and at the end turn left. Yoigo is just a little way down on the left hand side. The girl who usually works there speaks very good English and is very helpful.


Brilliant Thrax, muchisimas gracias!


----------



## taffinspain (Jan 25, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Also Yoigo has good flat-rate data plan of around 3€ a day if you ever want to go online with your mobile or use it as modem (tethering) for a laptop.



Is that on Pay As You Go or contract though...?


----------



## J_P (Nov 15, 2012)

*Yoigo SIM in British phone*

Hey, 

Does anyone know, if I got a Yoigo sim, would it work in any British phone that was locked to a particular network? I.e. if I had an o2 phone, would the Yoigo sim work? But not Orange?

Cheers,

J


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

J_P said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know, if I got a Yoigo sim, would it work in any British phone that was locked to a particular network? I.e. if I had an o2 phone, would the Yoigo sim work? But not Orange?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Are Yoigo and o2 somehow linked? If not, then you'd have to unlock the phone. I got an Orange SIM here and it worked in a phone locked to Orange in the UK, but I have heard of people in the same situation having to unlock them. Best thing would be to buy the SIM and see if it works, if not you can get your phone unlocked.


----------



## J_P (Nov 15, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are Yoigo and o2 somehow linked? If not, then you'd have to unlock the phone. I got an Orange SIM here and it worked in a phone locked to Orange in the UK, but I have heard of people in the same situation having to unlock them. Best thing would be to buy the SIM and see if it works, if not you can get your phone unlocked.


I have no idea if they are linked to o2, but I've heard in general that sims for a given network in one country may work on phones of a specific network(s) in another country.

I am asking because I'm wondering if it's cheaper to get a phone in the UK then put a yoigo SIM in it, however there isn't *that* much difference in prices, i will probably just buy a phone from yoigo so I am sure it will work.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

J_P said:


> I have no idea if they are linked to o2, but I've heard in general that sims for a given network in one country may work on phones of a specific network(s) in another country.
> 
> I am asking because I'm wondering if it's cheaper to get a phone in the UK then put a yoigo SIM in it, however there isn't *that* much difference in prices, i will probably just buy a phone from yoigo so I am sure it will work.


If you buy a phone in the UK, it's usually linked to the network you use. However, it's pretty cheap (or free in some cases I think) to get the phone unlocked online. The networks themselves will charge a lot more.


----------



## J_P (Nov 15, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> If you buy a phone in the UK, it's usually linked to the network you use. However, it's pretty cheap (or free in some cases I think) to get the phone unlocked online. The networks themselves will charge a lot more.


That could be an option. Is it tricky? I would be nervous of breaking the phone/voiding the warranty :confused2:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

J_P said:


> That could be an option. Is it tricky? I would be nervous of breaking the phone/voiding the warranty :confused2:


Have a look here Mobile Unlocking: Unlock the Savings for free... - looks like warranty would be an issue. Our phones were so old and past warranty that it didn't matter for us!


----------

